# Good Belt



## kennymac

I put the same belt on my new (to me) Delta/Rockwell 8" jointer. With the old V belt the jointer vibrated like crazy. With the new link belt I would say 80% of the vibration is gone, an incredible improvement. I'm still in the process of rebuilding my Cman 113 contractor table saw so I can't weigh in there yet, but I've got a link belt waiting to go on that one too.


----------



## CharlesA

I have one on my jointer and it works just fine. I have a more expensive red one on my TS, and I can't really tell the difference between the two (other than color).


----------



## ic3ss

B4B, I wonder how long you have run with this belt so far?

I put the Fenner Drives link belts (the red ones) on my Unisaw four years ago. I had heard that the HF belts left green dust all over as they wear. Do you see that?

Wayne


----------



## B4B

I've had it on my saw now for about 24h, and I've only tested it for about 1 minute. So I'll have to report back later if the belt prematurely deteriorates. I think my 6" jointer find has one of the green HF links on it, and it seems to be in good shape, but I don't know how old it is.


----------



## MarkDavisson

> B4B, I wonder how long you have run with this belt so far?
> 
> I put the Fenner Drives link belts (the red ones) on my Unisaw four years ago. I had heard that the HF belts left green dust all over as they wear. Do you see that?
> 
> Wayne
> 
> - ic3ss


I'm going on 4 years with the green belt on my TS, and I see no green dust.


----------



## ChuckC

I have this belt as well. It works well and there is no green dust.


----------



## sgmdwk

Two years ago I put the HF green belt on my 26-year-old Craftsman 113 table saw. It made a great difference is the smoothness, power and noise level of my old saw. No green dust here, either.


----------



## wormil

I've had mine two years next month, no green dust. The belt did loosen up and I had to remove links twice, about five or six total, to get back to the right length.


----------



## ic3ss

Ok then, no green dust. That's good to know guys.

Wayne


----------



## playingwithmywood

> The one I picked up was labeled "Jason Industrial Inc" and was green in color.


Yes exactly I would call this a product sold at Harbor Freight and not a Harbor Freight product

I for one LOVE Harbor Freight but in this case this is a much higher quality product then a lot of people might associate with Harbor Freight

Best part of the Green Belt is you also save more green buying over the red ones


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I have had mine for 4 years, like others have posted I did have to remove a few links over time. No green dust, no visible wear, just works well.


----------

